# Automate Quicktime Conversion



## tbrule (Oct 16, 2005)

I have many avi files that I want to convert to the new Quicktime format that will play on the iPod video, I believe the format it H.264.  I own Quicktime 7.0.3 Pro and can do a single file at a time without a problem but I'd like to be able to do them as a batch.  Please help.  Thanks


----------



## JeffCGD (Oct 17, 2005)

Since Quicktime supports Applescript, my initial suggestion would be to make a drop folder with an applescript attached that performs the encoding, or if you are using OSX Tiger, create an Automator workflow that does the same.

The settings you will need to use are available in this article written for processing DVD content for the new iPod.
http://diveintomark.org/howto/ipod-dvd-ripping-guide/

The file format must be MP4, using the AVC/H.264 Video / AAC Audio, with the audio sample rate to 48000Hz, with a suggested bitrate of 128kbps or higher (higher bitrate = bigger files, and is only worth it if you have decent quality audio to being with - check the original audio in the AVI to begin with).

SCREEN SIZE (Important) - should be 320pixels wide MAX. Make sure you are constraining proportions so the screen height scales down appropriately.

Then process your AVI's.

Run iTunes. Find the .mp4 file that you created and drag it into your iTunes library, or select Add to Library... from the File menu and select the encoded movie.

<All these instructions are retrofitted from the guide at http://diveintomark.org/howto/ipod-dvd-ripping-guide/ >


----------



## tbrule (Oct 22, 2005)

How do you create the AppleScript?  What is the actual script code?


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 24, 2005)

Scripting QT for this kind of thing is a lot more annoying than you might think. Trust me, I've tried it. The problem is that you can't directly feed QuickTime Player export settings from AppleScript. There are ways to work around this, but they're way more complicated than they should be.

Instead of fussing around with that, try QTAmateur. It lets you do batch encoding with QuickTime. It's not a terribly refined program, but it gets the job done.


----------



## duncanDVC (Nov 30, 2005)

While my question was different than the thread starter's, the response was very helpful.

You've helped out in the past as well - thanks to everyone for the great work! ::love::


----------



## texanpenguin (Nov 30, 2005)

Look at:

http://www.isquint.org/ and http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/moviepod


----------

